# Using Android app on tablet w/wifi - time setting is incorrect? Can't log in.



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I am trying to use my Samsung Tab 10.1 with the Android partner app... when I try and log in, it says that my date and time settings are incorrect, must set "automatically update" in settings.

Of course, there is no "automatically update" in the date and time settings.

Is anyone using a tethered (wifi) tablet successfully with the driver app? If so, how did you get it to work?

thanks
g


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

Were you able to actually d/l the the partner app?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I had the Samsung Tab4 8.0 with the same problem.
I returned it and got the Verizon version with the built in 4G LTE.
Works great on that one.
$10 a month from Verizon, purchased the device on Amazon (cheaper the Verizon direct)


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

PDX2012 said:


> Were you able to actually d/l the the partner app?


Yep, downloaded and installed ok. Get to log-in screen, then can't log in. 

g


----------

